# Yankee go home.



## greybeard (Oct 22, 2017)

He tried. A perfect throw by Greg Bregman nailed him at the plate. 2nd great & perfect throw to homeplate in the ALCS .
https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/...late-tilted-scales-in-astros-favor-in-game-7/

Earlier in the series, Astros fielder Marwin Gonzales delivered a 97mph fastball from left field to cut down a runner at the plate as well.
https://www.si.com/mlb/2017/10/13/marwin-gonzales-throw-out-greg-bird-home-plate-video-alcs

Woo Hooo! Astros go on to the world series, Yankees go home.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 22, 2017)

so l checked your post thinking you have a neighbor issue..... nope just baseball....


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2017)

Me too...  I'm no Yankee fan so happy to see the Astros make the cut.  Living near SF everyone was a Giants fan...not me. I was a Diamondback groupie.  Unfortunately very few games are aired on TV where I live unless you pay for a sports package so I don't follow baseball at all anymore.

Hope they take this series to 7 games, more fun that way.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep, I was going to chime in and say... yep- Yankees need to stop moving south!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 22, 2017)

promiseacres said:


> so l checked your post thinking you have a neighbor issue..... nope just baseball....


Naw, my neighbors are from Houston, which is almost as bad, but the non-resident property owner folks across the highway have last name of Muhammad. Never met 'em, but that's the property that 14,000 lbs of marijuana was airlifted from and onto my property by DEA/Tx Dept Public Safety in 2014. I kinda think that property may now belong to the State of Texas.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 24, 2017)

Was happy to see them loose. I go to the same school as Greg bird went to, but I don't mind seeing his team loose...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2017)

I thought the same thing about Yankee neighbors
There is s suburb of Raleigh, Cary NC
We call it the "containment area for relocated yankee's"


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Yep, I was going to chime in and say... yep- Yankees need to stop moving south!


I always thought your name " Southern by choice" meant you were a relocated Yankee.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I always thought your name " Southern by choice" meant you were a relocated Yankee.



Yep, that's why I say what I it.


----------

